# carbs before bed?



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

I finding it hard to gain more weight at the moment, only a measly 10 and half stone. After my work out i am having 50g of whey protien then 30 minutes after a a carb meal like pasta chease and ham. This is usually at 6pm. i then eat at 8pm with 100g of oats with to full raw eggs and a yoghurt. at 10 i eat more oats with cottage chease.

My question is does this look ok? my problem is with being in school theres a limit to the amount of oats i can eat there.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Jake H said:


> I finding it hard to gain more weight at the moment, only a measly 10 and half stone. After my work out i am having 50g of whey protien then 30 minutes after a a carb meal like pasta chease and ham. This is usually at 6pm. i then eat at 8pm with 100g of oats with to full raw eggs and a yoghurt. at 10 i eat more oats with cottage chease.
> 
> My question is does this look ok? my problem is with being in school theres a limit to the amount of oats i can eat there.


Bit confused by the thread mate, but id say its not a big deal having oats b4 bed if u want a bit more bulk, just try stay away from biscuits like i do!!! :thumb:


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Just keep eating mate you will grow in time. Looking good in your pic for under 11 stone keep at it.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Give it a go and see.

I believe in 'book-ending' the day with the same meal as what you had for breakfast.

Perhaps start having 50g oats with some eggs or a shake and see how you get on.

Don't concentrate on 'weight' per se, always use the mirror as your guide. Don't get caught up with the numbers game, make sure it's quality gains.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

you look far bigger than you say.

carbs before bed wont do you any harm if your bulking, so long as you can stomach them.

personally i find if i have carbs before bed, i struggle to get to sleep. But as for your question, although some people will tell you to avoid carbs before bed, they wont do any harm imo!


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

I was thinking of adding 2 tablespoons on peanut butter in like i have in my morning shake? just to keep the cals coming?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jake H said:


> I was thinking of adding 2 tablespoons on peanut butter in like i have in my morning shake?


yeh that would be fine also.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

ok cheers for the help guys


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

Jake H said:


> I finding it hard to gain more weight at the moment, only a measly 10 and half stone. After my work out i am having 50g of whey protien then 30 minutes after a a carb meal like pasta chease and ham. This is usually at 6pm. i then eat at 8pm with 100g of oats with to full raw eggs and a yoghurt. at 10 i eat more oats with cottage chease.
> 
> My question is does this look ok? my problem is with being in school theres a limit to the amount of oats i can eat there.


 mate aswell as your whey after the gym,(which at your weight i dont think you need as much as you take) get some instant carbs in there, like atleast try and get as much as the amount of protein your taking... so like 40g protein max and 40g carbs minimum(for your PWO shake after the gym). if you stick to that you will have no problem putting weight on mate.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds good Jake.

Some of my best gains were made whilst scoffing a few packs of tesco wholemeal muffins with (a 500g tub of ) cottage cheese and ham before sleep.

If you are having problems in eating during school, caesin is an option for a slow release protein, and you can always add in a handful of ground oats for additional carbs. Chugging it down between classes can be done if you are quick.

BTW - you are looking good in your avi. What weight did you start off at and how long ago?

All the best,

J


----------

